# 69 Judge Questions



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

New to the forum here...helping a friend of mine restore a 69 judge and have a couple questions. What color should the rear end be on the car? We have seen both black and like a cast iron color. Even saw one where the middle was black and the ends were cast iron...Also his springs in the back are coated in rubber...is that correct and if not, what color should those be. Also does anyone have a website of concourse correct pics or know where any paint daubs or factory markings should be on the car? I did a search and could not find anything. I'm not used to GM products since I'm a Mustang Club of America judge for 64-66 Mustangs...


Thanks for your time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Satin Black as far as I know. Including the rear end. Springs are not coated in rubber. They too are black. Front end parts like the sway bar and tie rod is a Gray/cast color type color as is the upper A-Arm bolts/washer/nuts although I have seen some concourse black as well. The color of those parts may depend on where the car was assembled like the correct placement of the staples in the rubber flaps in the fender wells? I do know, depending on where the car was assembled the staple ends were either showing on the inner fender or on the bottom side. The cast color verses the black color on some of the hardware I have seen differs on both 100 point cars I have seen. Getting back to your rear end color: As far as I know, it should be a sem-gloss/satin black.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the information...it is greatly appreciated. We do have most of the front suspension parts in a cast iron color including the front springs as well. We were just a little confused to the rear springs since they were coated in rubber for some reason. Not sure why someone did that.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

The coated rear springs are probably aftermarket replacement. I have seen alot of replacement springs with coatings, or it maybe someone coated them in rubberized undercoating?


----------

